# Coralife Web Site? I can't find it & need info



## John P.

about my bulbs.

Anyone know what the URL is?


----------



## amanda huggenkiss

Would you believe www.esuweb.com?


----------



## John P.

Ohmygod. That's almost as bad as ViaAqua's site (http://commodityaxis.com/)

Thanks!


----------



## Thanks

well... considering coralife is made by *e* nergy *s* avers *u* nlimited, esuweb.com isnt so bad............. but still coralife.com would be easier :tongue:


----------



## Buck

Thats what is best about this place...ask and you shall recieve. roud:


----------



## Thanks

yup! no coins needed, just insert question and out comes answer :icon_bigg


----------

